# Rotory stop for making dials



## iron man (Aug 10, 2014)

If I am going to make dials I want an easy way to stop the carriage and I wanted a way that I could make more than 2 different length marks. So I come up with this and made it this afternoon its a rotory stop for my Atlas lathe.

- - - Updated - - -




As you can see from the other side there are detents in the rotory part with an adjustable spring and steel ball so it clicks off evenly. the whole thing is aluminum with a steel clamp.

- - - Updated - - -




Each bolt is adjustable and it clamps to the bed by the two bolts.

- - - Updated - - -




When you want to make your next cut but you want a different length you just give it a turn untill you feel the next detent and then you make another cut.

- - - Updated - - -




And your ready to go again this works real well hope this helps someone thanks for lookin.. Ray


----------



## rc63 (Aug 10, 2014)

Great idea and beautiful workmanship. this will be downloaded to my memory! 










Bob C.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 11, 2014)

:man:


BRILLIANT!


----------



## LJP (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice job, Good tool!


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice. Looks like it could be useful for more than just making dials.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 11, 2014)

So much better than watching a dial. A great idea.


----------



## bpratl (Aug 11, 2014)

Great idea for dials and I can see many other uses that need multi stops.


----------

